# Pygmy Mulga Monitor



## aoife (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi, 
Just curious to see how many poeple on here have Pygmy Mulga Montiors. I currently have one adult male (Lieutenant), and I love him to pieces. They are one of my favourite Monitors. I hope to breed them one day when I can find him a lady.

Pics are always welcome!

Cheers


----------



## gonff (Jun 12, 2008)

i live in sunbury too!!!!!!!!!!! sweet, i might be getting pigmy's. did u get yours in sunbury, i dont know were to get them from?


----------



## gonff (Jun 12, 2008)

our pet shop is crap, cos it dosent have reptiles


----------



## aoife (Jun 12, 2008)

i know, at least they sell crickets. i got him from Living Jungle in Sunshine. That's a great shop, their reptiles are a bit expensive though. Upmarket Pets on Queen st is the best for reptiles. You should check it out.

what reptiles do you have?


----------



## herptrader (Jun 12, 2008)

gonff said:


> our pet shop is crap, cos it dosent have reptiles



This is why you need the Herp Trader: http://herptrader.com.au


----------



## gonff (Jun 12, 2008)

does living jungle have them?

AWSOME!!!!!! now i know were to get them!!!! sweet!


----------



## aurea23 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have 9 after breeding 5 this season

They are cute as buttons....

Does anyone keep "sandfire" gillens....... ?


----------



## aoife (Jun 16, 2008)

gonff said:


> does living jungle have them?
> 
> AWSOME!!!!!! now i know were to get them!!!! sweet!


 

Unfortunatly, mulga's are VERY hard to get, in vic anyway. It was pure luck they had him when I went in. They only had one and he was only there for a day before I snapped him up. You can get them from Herp Trader but I am finding it very difficult, also because i'm not a fan of animals being freighted.

If anyone know a breeder please let me know asap.

Thanks


----------



## Malley (Jun 16, 2008)

If things go well for me, I should be breeding a few in the upcoming season...


----------



## Dan19 (Jun 16, 2008)

How much was it from the petshop? Was it in good condition, as Living Jungle wernt very good when I went there. (Not starting a argument)


----------



## aoife (Jun 16, 2008)

I have only purchased 2 of my Monitors from them, 1x Pygmy mulga Monitor which was in very good condition, he was only in their care for 24hrs before i bought him.
I also bought a Ridge-Tail Monitor which died within 24hrs of purchase, I was devastated.

I buy all my crix and other stuff from them, but I doubt I'll buy any more reptiles.


----------



## aoife (Jun 16, 2008)

He was $300-$400 i can't remember.


----------



## Dan19 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok then, thats alright. Did you end up getting a autopsie on the Ackie? Did you get your money back?


----------



## aoife (Jun 16, 2008)

I got store credit which was ok.


----------



## gillsy (Jun 16, 2008)

not sure why you say they're hard in victoria.

One of the largest breeders of Gillens in Australia is in Vic.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 16, 2008)

One of the largest breeders of Gillens doesn't have them any more unfortunately


----------



## aoife (Jun 16, 2008)

_gillsy _ Are you able to tell me who breeds them or which shops? I have rang many stores and they can't find any, and a lot of breeders won't have any until early next year.


Cheers


----------



## herptrader (Jun 16, 2008)

aoife said:


> Unfortunatly, mulga's are VERY hard to get, in vic anyway. It was pure luck they had him when I went in. They only had one and he was only there for a day before I snapped him up. You can get them from Herp Trader but I am finding it very difficult, also because i'm not a fan of animals being freighted.
> 
> If anyone know a breeder please let me know asap.
> 
> Thanks



You can always put up a "wanted ad" on the Herp Trader.

A member of this site, Sadji, who made the media last week because of a little scratch, used to and I presume still does, breed Gilleni.

I breed Accies but only have 0 or 1 (I am waiting for somebody to respond to an offer) left from this season.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jun 16, 2008)

Sdaji's own words
"I bred more than everyone else in the country combined for a few years, but I no longer keep the species." 
He told me this when i asked him about Gilleni about a month ago.

Good luck tho and i hope you manage to find more. But i think you will have to wait till early next year.

Camo...


----------



## Malley (Jun 16, 2008)

I was the person lucky enough to obtain Sdaji's gilleni breeding colony. Hopefully I am able to breed a few in the upcoming season...


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jun 16, 2008)

That is lucky Malley
Goodluck, hopfully you'll get a heap of bubs


----------



## richardsc (Jun 18, 2008)

im in melb and breed gillens,there not uncommon in vic,maybe in petshops,but even in petshops u see them a bit,sometimes abit pricy though,places like amazing amazon and upmarket pets have them abit,u may have to wait till almost christmas for babys now though,i have one bub left from lasat season,but im hanging on to it,testing out a sexing theory,females are hard to find with most monitors,im still trying to find a female ridgey or more to pr with my boys,after losing my female last season,your best bet is to buy babys in small groups,im spewing i never held on to any of my ridgey bubs the last few seasons,i did keep one from last season as well though,hope my sexing theory is wrong,and the bub is a female,time will tell


----------



## aoife (Jun 18, 2008)

*richardsc *If I bought some hatchies I would most likey buy 3, they are so cute!! Am I able to reserve 3 hatchies from you *if *you get some this x-mas? How much would you sell them for?

Cheers


----------

